# Indiana Herf--October 27th



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Molarman777 and I live about thirty minutes from each other and decided that it's high time we herf! We hope some of you will be able to join us!

When: October 27, 5PMish
Where: Lafayette, IN
Location: End Zone
2408 E 350 S
Lafayette, IN 47909
(765) 471-9663
www.endzonelafayette.com
Who: Any B/SOTL who is able to make it!

1. The Dakotan
2. Molarman777
3. Smitdavi
4. Illinioshoosier


----------

